# Fantastic free Agility Podcasts



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The Bad Dog Agility Podcast

Just found this agility podcast site and love it. I'd recommend the 'Episode 47: Addressing Bar Knocking in Practice' for most of us. Seems like bars are more of an issue with many of us than those with other breeds.

:wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This was really great, MRL. Changed my perspective...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Willy, I'm actually taking a break with Glory and not going to trial at least until the fall at this point. I messed up teaching her that bars matter. I did a GREAT job teaching her to jump and she knows how to do it........if it matters.

Generally, that's a lower priority for her though than keeping an eye on me and doing the course in the proper order. 

So teaching her in a positive way that the bars are always supposed to stay up is my goal (if it ever stops snowing and I can get to my jumps  ) So NO sequencing, at least with jumps, until we work thru this.

And getting a new puppy will keep us busy too!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Good luck! Bar-knocking has been my never-ending struggle with Ryker. We'll get back to working on it if we can ever get through the mud/snow to our jumps too!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Willy, I'm actually taking a break with Glory and not going to trial at least until the fall at this point. I messed up teaching her that bars matter. I did a GREAT job teaching her to jump and she knows how to do it........if it matters.


Well you're not the only one taking a break from agility with their youngest dog. I pulled Jinks last month. He's extremely soft and handler sensitive; I'm still trying to figure out how to work with him. Right now it's just pure frustration.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I really liked that, thanks for posting! 

Also really like this one, Episode 22: Secrets to Super Agility Performance – Part 1 | Bad Dog Agility it also addresses bar knocking. I kind of felt like crying when I listened to it. A lot of the stuff in it regarding being unclear about bar knocking criteria and dogs taking bars because we are trying something new and challenging made me feel like I've probably been pretty unfair. No wonder we are having connection issues!

This one also talks about systems and made me feel WAY better about embarking on a new system and laying a very different foundation with my new puppy than what I am used to. I have read and heard a lot of negative talk about the system and foundation that I am adopting.....but love, love, love in the podcast "every system looks terrible at the bottom'' it's so true! Every system looks terrible if not properly implemented and executed. Made me feel better lol.
Episode 30: Analyzing Mistakes and a Look at Systems

Sounds like everyone is frustrated right now! Odin and I seem to be doing nothing but going down hill in the last few months. Our team work and connection has just kind of disappeared. I tried something new at the last trial (cuing EVERY obstacle verbally) that worked very well for our last few runs. I am really hoping that is the solution to our problems and not just a band aid that lasts one trial.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks KristiM, I'm listening now!


----------

